# Grill



## Guest (Oct 23, 2002)

how do you get the stock grill off? I tried everything...pulling it off with almost full strength and with screwdrivers trying to pry it off. Are there some latches or something? I want to take it off and customize it by cutting the horizontal stripes out and putting a mesh grill.
What does anybody think?

1997 Nissan Sentra GXE


----------



## Sherb (Sep 8, 2002)

I believe you have to use pliers on the clips.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Slotted screwdriver.*

Push it down between the bracket and the grill itself. Push down on the srewdriver and pull the grill out.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I used pliers to take it off, there are 4 clips that hold it in. Squeeze each clip with pliers from the back until they pop out


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2002)

It should pop right off after the clips are released.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2002)

thanks everybody. I finally got it off after about 15 minutes of squeezing and prying at the clips.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Yo Scheizekopf,

Try to post a pic, if you can, of what the grill looks like when your done. I am thinking about doing the same thing.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2002)

Yes please if you can.... I would like to see as well


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=7149

the pic is at the bottom. it's not my car but it's exactly the same. I'm going to cut out the middle of it and use the outside.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

I think he is goin to try to do like i did










without the GTR logo.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2002)

*grill enhancement*

It will look good, but while you are in there you should paint the body colored radiator braces. All it takes is a $5 can of flat black paint, masking tape and a bunch of old newspapers. Then the beauty of your grill shines through and really adds some "depth" to the front end. Good luck!


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Good Call....*

I have been thinking of doing that as well....


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2002)

That's exactly what i'm trying to do and i might put the GTR logo too. 
Where did you get the mesh grill part from? 
I've only found big pieces for bumpers for like $40 and i dont want to spend that much.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

nice work SCHEIZEKOPF

HAHAHA great username


----------



## honda hater (May 3, 2002)

good idea


----------



## B14Drifter (Oct 25, 2002)

Scheizekopf said:


> *That's exactly what i'm trying to do and i might put the GTR logo too.
> Where did you get the mesh grill part from?
> I've only found big pieces for bumpers for like $40 and i dont want to spend that much. *


$5 at home depot!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2002)

I went to home depot last night and bought a huge piece of mesh for $3. I had to fold it in half to get it in the car. And i bought a coping saw to cut the inside of the original grill out for $6. 

Hey *Niss200SXGTR*, how did you get the mesh to fit so good in the frame?


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

ohhh, the mesh i bought was like.. Aluminum shit off of EBAY


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2002)

I'm just about finished with the project...i just have to file down the rought parts and i have the mesh stuck in right now. It looks pretty good but kinda cheap looking.

Thanks for everybodys help.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Heres an old Idea...*

Get a GTR badge......
Cut off the GT.......
Get a 97 SE badge frome the dealer 12$
Mount it above the R.....
SE
,R,

Theis was a mod I did a while back and it looks hella clean....


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

Heres how my grill turned out. When i originally painted it, it didnt match, so i took it to a body shop and got it painted to match. I need to paint the radiator mounts behind the grill black so it'll look better though.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

hey, thats my car... although.. mine looks better..


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Good Call....*



ScorchN200SX said:


> *I have been thinking of doing that as well.... *


Whatever happened to your custom Grille's Syndicate, you still makin those? I been on your website lately, and it's not updated.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Your two cars are pratically the same. They ust be long lost twins.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2002)

Listen to nismoprincess. She knows what she's talkin' about. And make sure you get the good mesh not the chicken wire.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*I have the Molds still.*

I can make them whenever I get some orders. Anyways I still think mine looks the best for the B14's.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

*Re: I have the Molds still.*



ScorchN200SX said:


> *I can make them whenever I get some orders. Anyways I still think mine looks the best for the B14's. *


I forgot how much you were charging?


----------



## JD4 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: I have the Molds still.*



ScorchN200SX said:


> *I can make them whenever I get some orders. Anyways I still think mine looks the best for the B14's. *


I love mine in CF...


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*That was a pain in the ASS!!!!!*

Its good to see pics of the only one in existance...... How is it holden up? You know I was so frustrated with making that one that I havent even atemped to make one for me yet. BUT that pic Inspires Me!!!!!!!!! Thanks.


----------



## JD4 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: That was a pain in the ASS!!!!!*



ScorchN200SX said:


> *Its good to see pics of the only one in existance...... How is it holden up? You know I was so frustrated with making that one that I havent even atemped to make one for me yet. BUT that pic Inspires Me!!!!!!!!! Thanks.  *


Its holding up real good! Hope that you get to make some more in CF and that it'll be easier around the next time .


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*I might be selling the rights....*

I really dont have he time or facilities to continue making them so I am trying to sell the rights to the mold and production of these. I think the only ones I will be doing are for my bro and some locals.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

I thought someone else had you grill Syndicate?? Just not Carbon Fiber.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

> Listen to nismoprincess. She knows what she's talkin' about. And make sure you get the good mesh not the chicken wire.


Which kind is the good kind? And isnt the ebay mesh grill the same as Home Depot's?


----------

